# Gaggia Classic.....



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

My gorgeous wife just ordered me a Gaggia Classic....

I could do with the run-down on tips and links if anyone has any please









As it's my first (or will be...) my first ever machine I am completely new and am very open to being guided by the people who know !!

Also, what size tamper guys ?? I fancy having a bit of an internet 'window shop' for one.. Are they 58mm for the Gaggia Classic ???

Thanks in advance everyone

Bri...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it's brand new, it will have a pressurised filter basket - ditch this and get a stock 58mm standard one. Pressurised basket is designed to give loads of crema at the expense of proper extraction. Classic takes a standard 58mm tamper - widely available.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there nice wife ! Do you have a grinder also ?


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

No grinder, but looking at the Gaggia MDF (but that is a bit steep price-wise for me at the moment, as he machine is brand new)


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If it's brand new, it will have a pressurised filter basket - ditch this and get a stock 58mm standard one. Pressurised basket is designed to give loads of crema at the expense of proper extraction. Classic takes a standard 58mm tamper - widely available.


no idea what to buy....any clues (or links







)

Bri..


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Don't get the MDF, it's so overpriced for a new one, unless you have an offer for a second hand one at around the price of £70. Get the Iberital MC2, it pairs nicely with the Gaggia Classic. Or if you're not low on budget, go for the Rancilio Rocky. It comes in two models, doser and doserless. doserless is more of a "grind on demand" concept. So you decide, as long as you're happy, then you will definitely enjoy pulling shots of espresso =D good luck.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

MC2 or a Fracino Piccino grinder (rebadged Ascaso) both great grinders - can throw you in some coffee to get you started too if you like http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Grinders.html

Andy


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in a "pay it forwards" state of mind.

I have an aluminium tamper that has just been sat in my cupboard, if you would like it to get you going PM me your address and I'll bung it in the post.

Ian


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MC 2 pairs very well with the Classic and gives a very good cup of coffee when adjusted correctly:good:


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Brill !! Many thank guys







Looks like it'll be an MC 2 grinder for me then









Ian......wonderful to offer but I'd feel cheeky my friend. I believe it's a 58mm (hence the filter basket size given to me - which I have found a single and double shot non-pressured versions of)...anyway, I've been nosing at some so I might plump for one









Great forum ! Like this guys..cheers

Bri..


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I got this from Cream Supplies

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-flat-base-58mm-aluminium-/prod_1819.html?category=3295

and it looks gorgeous. Fits the 58mm filter basket nicely. It's flat based. Weights just around 1 lb, standard for a tamper. Decent Price tag as well.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Your Classic will be factory set with it's pressure too high (for pods). You will want to undertake the reltively simple OPV mod which you can find on youtube under 'gaggia classic OPV mod'. You will need a pressure gauge however. Ask on the forum, I'm sure someone will have one they can lend you if you do not want to build/buy one yourself. I have one but have promised to lend it to another forum member so you may have a bit of a wait.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The other thing is to find out the brew temp of the water. Polystyrene cup and food thermometer is what you'll need for this.

My Classic needs 25seconds of warming up (via the steam switch) to produce great tasting coffee with a mottled crema.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I have soo much to learn... Looking forward to this









Thanks....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

It's a steep learning curve but SO much fun


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The OPV modification isn't a necessity by any stretch. I would however change the steam wand to a rancillio one if you plan on steaming any milk - makes a massive difference.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Your Classic will be factory set with it's pressure too high (for pods). You will want to undertake the reltively simple OPV mod which you can find on youtube under 'gaggia classic OPV mod'. You will need a pressure gauge however. Ask on the forum, I'm sure someone will have one they can lend you if you do not want to build/buy one yourself. I have one but have promised to lend it to another forum member so you may have a bit of a wait.


Looking at youtube, is there a general turn that is worth doing....say 100 degrees anti-clockwise for example - being that would lower the unit (even without knowing by how much, and it not actually being enough...)


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this part of the reason to get non-presurissed baskets for the Gaggia by any chance ??









Bri...


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


> I got this from Cream Supplies
> 
> http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-flat-base-58mm-aluminium-/prod_1819.html?category=3295
> 
> ...


I agree - looks very nice !!!!! Thanks


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup, it sure does =D By the way, if you're interested to buy all the necessary accessories, have a look through cream supplies ltd. They have some barista kit clearance.

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-barista-kit-latte-art-kit-/prod_5663.html?rel_productId=903&category=saleItems

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-barista-kit/prod_1593.html?rel_productId=829&category=saleItems

It's worth the bargain =)


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

OPV mod not a necessity agreed but helped me with getting closer to the mark.

180 degrees for now will help though I think fom memory mine ended up being nearer 360.

Non pressurised baskets just make much better coffee!


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Cheers







When I get it I'll turn it 180 degrees, and I'll order some 58mm non-pressure baskets as well.

Thanks for the links









Any links about testing water and steam temp etc.. and performance test the machine when it arrives (probably in about a VERY long week!!) ???

Bri..


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Here are some pics:

View attachment 4941


View attachment 4942


View attachment 4943


It's quite easy to burn yourself doing this so be careful!

Another alternative is to cut the cup down and insert it into a bottomless protafilter to hold the cup in place.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

omegabri said:


> Looking at youtube, is there a general turn that is worth doing....say 100 degrees anti-clockwise for example - being that would lower the unit (even without knowing by how much, and it not actually being enough...)


My Classic OPV needed 270° anticlockwise to make 10 bar checked later with gauge.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine was about 270, but I'd recommend you do it with a pressure gauge as I have heard you can damage the machine.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 4941
> 
> ...


Brill ! Ta............

Bri..


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Mine was about 270, but I'd recommend you do it with a pressure gauge as I have heard you can damage the machine.


I'll have to try and source a pressure gauge after I have the machine. Many thanks...


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

Are these any good for me then......

http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/double-filter-basket.html

http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/single-filter-basket.html

http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/motta-coffee-tamper.html

http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/grindenstein-knock-out-box-grey.html

Might get these in prep for when the machine arrives









Bri...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A standard double basket is a good starting point.I've never bothered with a single basket though.

Motta was my first tamper, I think I got mine from cream supplies.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Yer...I was thinking a single might not get used anyway









I've just sourced a Rancilio wand to do the mod, so I'll get that ordered to ready for when the machine arrives!!


----------

